# General > Upcoming Events >  Dunedin Swap Meet. Sunday 22 September 2019

## Cordite

I received this from Chaz Forsyth:

Swap gathering 22 September 2019

10 am to  2 pm

AT

61 Victoria Road, DUNEDIN

FOR

Licensed Firearm Owners ONLY

Solely for the purposes of

BONDING, TRADING, BUYING, SELLING, SWAPPING TALL STORIES, ENJOYING BEING LICENSED, FIT & PROPER PEOPLE

Not

DEMONISED, ABUSED, DENIGRATED, DEROGATED

If it fits through the ( double) doors, you can bring it!

Entry ONLY by current FIREARM LICENCE & $10

($10 provides endless instant coffee, tea)

Bring stuff you wish to trade, swap, exchange etc. R4

----------


## Dama dama

Sounds cool.  Can take firearms?

----------


## Mr Browning

Anyone travelling from Christchurch to it?

----------


## Cordite

> Sounds cool.  Can take firearms?


Yes - to sell or swap.  Don't forget your FAL.

----------


## Martin358

Great idea

----------

